# Adding hardener (Stearic Acid) to M&P soaps?



## jamandjellypicnic

Does anyone here do this? I don't mind soaps that don't lather as much, so my last batch I ended up using a little more than the typical 1 tbsp oil/1 lb soap base. They were a tad on the oily side, yes. So I thought, what about adding a small amount of hardener/emulsifier like Stearic Acid? That way my soaps can set without becoming too greasy, and even if they don't lather as much they will still have cleaning capabilities because the stearic acid acts as a mild emulsifier too. Has anyone actually successfully added more ingredients to a M&P base without being limited by the 1 tbsp oil/1 lb base rule? Have you done so by another additive similar to stearic acid?

Thanks!

P.S. I saw a women do this on a youtube video (username Handmade Soaps I believe) and somehow she added quite a few oils without anything else to a basic white base, and her soaps turned out rock hard with no extra greasiness after curing. How in the heck is that possible??


----------



## Tabitha

M&P bases are already scientifically formulated to be at their best, what do you expect to acheive by adding more oil than the manufacturers tests show they should have?


----------



## jamandjellypicnic

Well I was actually thinking that I would be adding in more oils since the bases I am wanting to use (ones available locally to bypass incredible shipping costs to Canada) are very very basic, and I feel like the different oils and additives I use may be able to help set my soaps apart to be different. For example, I want to make a chocolate mint bar and was hoping to be able to put in some skin conditioning oils like avocado and cocoa butter, but then I'd also have the mint oil to add as well. I guess I just like to have a couple more things than the blander base, but it's hard being limited to only 1 tbsp/1 lb.


----------



## Genny

Adding stearic acid will not keep the extra oil from leaking out.  It can make the bar harder regularly though, but not for all bases.  

I'm with Tabitha on the adding oils.  I don't believe adding extra oils are better, sine they don't saponify.  As a mp newbie way back when, I added oils and anything else that wasn't nailed down.  But after more research, trial & error and a lot of wasted supplies, I learned that with mp you really just have to find a base you like (or a combination of bases) and work with that.

Also, mp doesn't need to cure, that's cp.    Although I do let mine dry out for a day or so (I live in a dry area) and that helps make the soap harder.


----------



## birdcharm

You might be able to try adding just a bit of 
beeswax along with your little bit of oil if you 
wish to try it and see what happens ... you just 
need to be careful and see what it does. 

Note ... you would melt the beeswax first, 
then add your soap base, etc.  Also, this 
will not work with transparent, as it would 
make it slightly opaque, unless you wish 
a cloudy look of some sort ... better to 
use with opaque.

Kathy


----------

